# Carrier Air V Filters



## Greg87 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just bought a used 2005 31' RQS and I am looking for replacement air filters for the Carrier Air V. Camping World couldn't get and internet search came up empty. Anyone have a source?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

If you are looking to replace the little slide in washable filters then I think this is what you want: Carrier Air V They are might proud of these babies!


----------

